# HME Unbox Interface



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is anyone in the process of making an HME Unbox Interface. To view and purchase videos from your tivo, instead of the crappy unbox interface.

(I can't even find a secure web page to put in my credit card info via unbox. When I do one-click it prompts me for payment info on an unsecure page. Sorry, I know this is off topic I'm just shocked at amazon.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Actually I'd be surprised if TiVo wasn't working on something for this in house.

Dan


----------



## mdfst13 (Mar 16, 2005)

It's out now: http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/tivo and http://www.tivo.com/4.9.24.asp?WT.ac=HPsubbb_unbox


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

Re: "It's out now"

I don't think you understood. I don't want to have to use amazon's web interface. Someone(Tivo/Amazon/Other) could write a HME application to view Unbox movies and then purchase them from their Tivo. Streamline the whole process.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I absolutely agree. They need an on-TiVo (and by extension on TV) interface for ordering. I don't care if they set it up with PIN codes or other reasonable security measures, as long as I don't have to enter my credit info onscreen everytime, but it should offer both some form of browsing and of searching. Bonus points for setting up 'season passes' for episodic material.


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

davew723 said:


> Is anyone in the process of making an HME Unbox Interface. To view and purchase videos from your tivo, instead of the crappy unbox interface.


Looks like dswallow put together a pretty nice HME interface for Unbox. Check out the details at the following link...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345824


----------



## qcpw256 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=346051

Here is a link to a HME program


----------

